# 72x18x18 - New Tank



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Well I finally got my 6ft tank up and running.


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

I like that... ALLOT


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

Looks well nice mate.


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, pressed wrong button, wanted to preview LOL

Well,

Tank was secondhand and needed a bit of work on it.

Resealed tank with a help of my m8 and painted the custom stand as it was looking a bit tired. Ordered two new brackets for the Arcadia T5 light fitting and painted the custom hood.

A lot more work thatn I wanted to do. I was going to paint the back of the tank but there were some sealant marks I could not get off so I dropped in 3 Jewul Rock backgrounds. 7x 12kg bags of black gravel and a few plastic plants to get it going,Fluval FX5 and 2x 300 watt heaters. Will add some real plants in a few weeks and more my 2 4" RBP in once water has been checked. Also got some cable management to sort out.

Slate and some bogwood / driftwood also ordered.

Couple of other photos :

Custom Stand :


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Looking great, thats a cool stand


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice setup







That stand is sick


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

That thing looks awesome, I especially like the stand...what is it? And those plants you have in there in the picture are fake right? Where did you order them from, that's exactly what I've been looking for and I cant find it


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

move the temp tag to the side.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

scotty said:


> move the temp tag to the side.


Yea, or ditch it all together and go digital


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

TheSpaz13 said:


> That thing looks awesome, I especially like the stand...what is it? And those plants you have in there in the picture are fake right? Where did you order them from, that's exactly what I've been looking for and I cant find it


Is it the small front plants ?

If so they were called "Grass Matt", come in a square and I just cut out what size I wanted.

Need a few larger plants to hide the Jewul Rock background joining line, any ideas other than large plants ? I was thinking some large bamboo cane


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice looking setup.

digging that custom stand. very nice indeed


----------

